# Baseline scan tomorrow still bleeding - Help!!



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Really need some advice due to go for baseline scan tomorrow afternoon been on pill since January and stopped as per instructions on 7th march started bleeding as expected on Sunday but it's really heavy and isn't going to stop by tomorrow - will they still do baseline scan if I am bleeding? Is this okay and is this normal. 

Sorry this is all very new! 

Thanks


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Bleeding isn't usually reason enough not to scan you.  Going forward will depend on the scan, but if your lining is thin enough you can start stims even if you're still bleeding.


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Dudders 

Thank you for such a quick reply! This is a relief. 

Hopefully it will all be fine and ready to start!! 

Xx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

you are supposed to be bleeding during this scan!  if you are not you would be in trouble 'cos it would mean a very short period and that would mean you would be having hormonal and uterine lining problems.  It is normal  and expected (even though it is gross) to be bleeding during that scan.


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Rainbow - Yes you're supposed to be bleeding for your baseline scan!  I had mine this morning and have just done my first EVER injection...  HURRAY

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the replies! Yeh think I just panicked cos I know it's logical I suppose I have just never had scan when been bleeding! 

Best news though everything was good to go and started injections tonight super excited! Xx  glad everything went good for you jelliebabe ! We are back Monday for next scan 😃


----------

